# Best hiding places for your gun



## MikeT57 (Dec 31, 2012)

Let's hear it. Been trying to figure out the best places.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Front pocket.......


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

if you live in a house the attic or rafters in the garage


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't hide firearms in my house. I keep a handgun in the bedroom, right next to the bed, and all the rest are in a substantial gun vault. 

I don't live in an area where I feel as if my house might get broken into at any time. And, I've hard stories of people hiding firearms in their house, and after so much time, forgetting where they put them. Also heard of a guy that hid a handgun in a couch of his, and then ended up selling the couch......with the handgun still inside it. 

I've also heard of children finding guns hidden within a home. And, I don't recommend hiding firearms in an attic or damp basement. Fluctuations in temperatures can and will eventually destroy a firearm.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are thinking to hide if from the Gestapo, don't bother, they will rip you house apart and use ground penetrating radar in your yard. Best place to hide your guns is in your hand, a good holster or gun safe.


----------



## rolandrock (Sep 21, 2012)

yep. 49 states have a CCW provision at this point don't they? Carry the thing.


----------



## MikeT57 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kids are grown and gone. Going to my Ccw training this weekend. I hear from folks that they have weapons scattered thru their houses and just wanted to hear of some of the more creative spots like in a box of cereal in the pantry, etc.


----------

